# Recommended tarantula cage sizes?



## kev48584 (Dec 3, 2012)

so i'm planning on buying a few things on thecontainerstore.com and i was wanting to know what size of the cage is recommened for my tarantulas. basically i want to know what's the perfect size for species that reach 1-1.5 inches like some dwarves. what about those that get around 3-4 inches? 5 inches? what about those that get 7-9inches or exceeding 10 inches?? these are all terrestrial species only. any help is really appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Phlerr (Dec 4, 2012)

kev48584 said:


> so i'm planning on buying a few things on thecontainerstore.com and i was wanting to know what size of the cage is recommened for my tarantulas. basically i want to know what's the perfect size for species that reach 1-1.5 inches like some dwarves. what about those that get around 3-4 inches? 5 inches? what about those that get 7-9inches or exceeding 10 inches?? these are all terrestrial species only. any help is really appreciated, thank you!


I'd just go with enclosures that are 3-4 times the T's leg span. Some ppl say 2 times the leg span while others say 5 times the leg span. Of course this is just my opinion but its worked out pretty well for me so far  . Good luck!


----------

